# This doesn't violate any codes does it? : p



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome. I thought I did messy cable tray work. I have nothing to be ashamed of now. :laughing: I'm saving that pic, if you don't mind. Can't say that I've ever seen anything quite so bad. Generally, what type of facility was this, and about how old is it? I'm guessing late 80's?


----------



## Rufeo (Apr 13, 2011)

Believe of or not food processing plant and this has to be the worst I've ever seen ,I mean come on haha

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


----------



## Rufeo (Apr 13, 2011)

As to how old I'm not sure but the 80s would be a good guess

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks good from my house.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Yet another reason why cable tray is the spawn of Satan.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Where are the guys who get all upset with exposed NM..


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

What a mess....ugh good luck with that! Must be a new code out there,for the last person to even work close to this! I wonder what people are thinking just leaving that there, looking so pretty and all!


----------



## Rufeo (Apr 13, 2011)

No doubt the cal suit is going to be on my person throughout the entire job and yes its already hot in there

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

can you shut it down for the repairs or do they HAVE to stay operational?

RUN as fast as you can if they will not shut down


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dumb question, but if even done neatly with tray cable?, you can't have wiring fly that long of a distance? I know captain obvious, but had to ask. I haven't touched tray in about ten years and that was only for communications stuff.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

nrp3 said:


> Dumb question, but if even done neatly with tray cable?, you can't have wiring fly that long of a distance? I know captain obvious, but had to ask. I haven't touched tray in about ten years and that was only for communications stuff.


Those are expansion loops, what are you griping about?:blink:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't see it from my house.


----------



## JMC679 (Oct 29, 2012)

Someone else got lucky enough to chase some of the ancient 2 phase all over Sappi (formerly SD Warren) in Westbrook Maine? Sure looks an awful lot like some of the trays seen in there...


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

Rufeo said:


> From what the maintenance guys are telling, sections of the cable tray is live!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


110.12
Electrical equipment shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Carultch said:


> 110.12
> Electrical equipment shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. That's why some girls go home with someone at 2 AM on a Friday night:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

J F Go said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. That's why some girls go home with someone at 2 AM on a Friday night:laughing:


 Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder. 

:laughing:


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

aftershockews said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.
> 
> :laughing:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Amazingly enough that isn't that bad. The idiots I used to work with wouldn't even keep the wire down in the tray if it made an offset up. They just theft them pulled tight. There were also trays so full of Belden and single strands of #16 thhn's that you couldnt get your hand up through them.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Wtf. Please say the place is reopenening after being shutdown, and vandals tried to steal the cables?


----------

